# Seeing "stars"



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out if what I've been seeing lately is a problem with vision or perception - the stars you see, like when you're knocked over the head or something - little sparkles like a screwed up TV screen - have been appearing in my vision. Sometimes just one little sparkle which appears for a split second and sometimes several sparkles that I can see flashing out of the corner of my eye.

This doesn't qualify as a hallucination, does it?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

fingertingle said:


> This doesn't qualify as a hallucination, does it?


i don't think so, no.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

It's your vitreous pulling and tugging away at your retina, attempting to detach. It happens at various ages in everyone's life. It also happens if you hit your head (see Bugs Bunny cartoons for reference), or sneeze or do anything to shake up your vitreous. Don't worry about it unless it happens continuously (i mean for like 5 mins. or more at the same time) and it's accompanied by A LOT of floaters. If this is the case, seek medical attention immediately as time is an issue.

But if you're just seeing them every once and awhile...it's all good.

s.


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

When i'm focusing my eye for more than two seconds i see like a circle of purple points floating up there. but i think it's common... or maybe not.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

sebastian said:


> It's your vitreous pulling and tugging away at your retina, attempting to detach. It happens at various ages in everyone's life. It also happens if you hit your head (see Bugs Bunny cartoons for reference), or sneeze or do anything to shake up your vitreous. Don't worry about it unless it happens continuously (i mean for like 5 mins. or more at the same time) and it's accompanied by A LOT of floaters. If this is the case, seek medical attention immediately as time is an issue.
> 
> But if you're just seeing them every once and awhile...it's all good.
> 
> s.


That freaked me out a lot, does that mean I'm going blind or something, is it irreversible? ahhh..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

yea i saw that 1 time when i turned around after watching tv, they were flashing stars, like 1 then the other then the other and everytime i would try to focus on one it would disappear. It was pretty trippy.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

as long as you don't wake up in a strange room seeing stars, a dull pain in the back of your head as if someone hit you with an iron skillet, your pants down to your ankles, and midgets in thong underwear running around celebrating......yikes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

fingertingle said:


> I'm trying to figure out if what I've been seeing lately is a problem with vision or perception - the stars you see, like when you're knocked over the head or something - little sparkles like a screwed up TV screen - have been appearing in my vision. Sometimes just one little sparkle which appears for a split second and sometimes several sparkles that I can see flashing out of the corner of my eye.
> 
> This doesn't qualify as a hallucination, does it?


I got that all the time when I was anemic. How's your overall health? Not all our symptoms are from dp and it gets confusing trying to troubleshoot. Unless you know your iron levels (you need vit c to absorb iron) are good, maybe you should get a physical or just some really good supplements.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

fingertingle: Sorry...didn't mean to freak you out. I think you're confusing a retina detachment with a vitreous detachment. Everyone's vitreous detaches with age...some early than others. it's a normal process of ageing. While it's detaching you might get additional little sparks and what not. But even if it isn't, you might still get them...i get them every once and awhile...one time i was laughing really hard and got a lot of them...it scared the hell out of me but they went away after a minute or so.

s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

sebastian said:


> It's your vitreous pulling and tugging away at your retina, attempting to detach. It happens at various ages in everyone's life. It also happens if you hit your head (see Bugs Bunny cartoons for reference), or sneeze or do anything to shake up your vitreous. Don't worry about it unless it happens continuously (i mean for like 5 mins. or more at the same time) and it's accompanied by A LOT of floaters. If this is the case, seek medical attention immediately as time is an issue.
> 
> But if you're just seeing them every once and awhile...it's all good.
> 
> s.


Ive had " visual disturbances" for a good 2 and a half years now, including Floaters, Visual static, little Sparks, Trailers, After images etc. When it started I went to the eye doctor and he said my eyes were perfectly fine. My vision seems to be extremely sensative, especially in a room with flourescent lights. I attribute these visual disturbances to my marijuana abuse and anxiety, and I guess DP/DR. So would this apply to what you are saying Sebastian?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Floaters are awesome. Ya gotta love things floating in front of your eyes all the time. That is the best. Wait, no.

I also love the fact that I work in an office with two big flouresant lights. Those things are so wack. When I'm in my apartment in the evening I usually have as little light on as possibly.

Does anyone have any good solution for flouresant lights in my office? I tried brining in a tall lamp, but it wasn't bright enough.

Kelson


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

My visual disturbances are correlated with migraine. I get it before or during a migraine attack.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with Poonany

whenever I look up at the sky all I see is floaters, sparkles, and visual static. Its kind of disturbing


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

wear sunglasses


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

Dreamland said:


> as long as you don't wake up in a strange room seeing stars, a dull pain in the back of your head as if someone hit you with an iron skillet, your pants down to your ankles, and midgets in thong underwear running around celebrating......yikes!


That happened once. I'm quite sure its what caused my dp...

Has anyone heard of a treatment for any of these visual disturbances? Even a vitamin or an herb would be good. I know there a vitamin thats supposed to help vision, but i'm not sure if it would help this stuff.

Has anyone who is cured or coming out of dp have any releif of these symptoms? It would be nice to know that this stuff would go away when dp does. I can't stand the visual static. It makes reading text a pain. Plus it makes my nightvision suck balls.

I'm thinking about not wearing contacts and going back to glasses. My optometrist said my eyes were starting to grow blood vessels over them and i should wear them less. The only thing is it seems like this is a dp symptom and not contacts. Does anyone else who has this stuff wear contacts?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

j_utah said:


> wear sunglasses


I hate sunglasses


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd like to wear sunglasses all the time but i'd rather go without them and brave the killer floaters than look like a giant douche wearing sunglasses on a cloudy day.


----------

